# Deleting posts?



## Windswept Sky (Jul 19, 2010)

So, um, I was previously unaware that each topic here is indexed by Google... I knew profiles were, but you can mark those as private if you want...

Anyhow, I'd like to get rid of a couple of posts that I really don't want to have publicly associated with this name, is there any way I can do that? I would edit them, but they're apparently too old to edit. I was planning on using my user name for other, somewhat professional purposes, and I don't want people to find these things in their Google results @[email protected];

(I also don't understand how a lot of people can post really, really private things on here, even showing their own pictures along with the private posts, and not feel the least bit apprehensive about it all being publicly searchable! But that's beside the point, anyway)

If the only solution is to change my user name, I might do that, but I'd really rather get rid of these posts first, if possible.

Thanks for your help and patience, and I hope we can get this resolved :happy: I love this site and I still want to post on it!


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Windswept Sky said:


> So, um, I was previously unaware that each topic here is indexed by Google... I knew profiles were, but you can mark those as private if you want...
> 
> Anyhow, I'd like to get rid of a couple of posts that I really don't want to have publicly associated with this name, is there any way I can do that? I would edit them, but they're apparently too old to edit. I was planning on using my user name for other, somewhat professional purposes, and I don't want people to find these things in their Google results @[email protected];
> 
> ...


lol, I feel you on that one. My future political career is shot thanks to PerC. lol, just kidding.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Uhh.. yep didn't realize that Hello Name Change....


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Windswept Sky said:


> If the only solution is to change my user name, I might do that, but I'd really rather get rid of these posts first, if possible.


If you change your name all your old posts would have the new name attached. Yeah, I've thought of this before lots lol.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I strongly feel that you should be able to delete your old posts at your will. After all you posted it, you are the originator of the content. Maybe the idea behind not allowing the post deletion is to make you think twice about posting something you'll later regret. I'm pretty careful about what I say on online forums and leave out certain details like my real name so that I can't be tracked down by my boss or other people who could stumble upon this site upon chance. Still, I find that some of my old posts are kind of embarrasing. Maybe not to the general public but to me personally. I'd feel more at ease if I knew I had the option to delete certain posts although, I'd rarely use it, just once in a great while.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Um it's how I let my counter phobia come out and play. I will stand by _anything_ I've ever done or said. _ANYTHING!_ Even if I don't agree with it anymore.


----------



## Windswept Sky (Jul 19, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> If you change your name all your old posts would have the new name attached. Yeah, I've thought of this before lots lol.


But what about when people refer to you in their own posts? You're kind of screwed then ._.;

And Dementia, I agree with you 100%. I don't understand why there isn't an edit or delete function. Maybe it would create holes in discussions, but the old conversations aren't what this site is about, right?


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Windswept Sky said:


> But what about when people refer to you in their own posts? You're kind of screwed then ._.;
> 
> And Dementia, I agree with you 100%. I don't understand why there isn't an edit or delete function. Maybe it would create holes in discussions, but the old conversations aren't what this site is about, right?


Yeah, it could create holes but if its an older post, few people will notice. Older threads do get rejuvenated once in a while but most don't. The impact it would have on the forum as a whole would likely be trivial. 

I was on another forum, where I deleted all my posts but when people quoted my posts, those stayed, so I was unable to get rid of my presence entirely.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Windswept Sky said:


> But what about when people refer to you in their own posts? You're kind of screwed then ._.;


I thought of that too which is when I realized it was moot lol.



pinkrasputin said:


> Um it's how I let my counter phobia come out and play. I will stand by _anything_ I've ever done or said. _ANYTHING!_ Even if I don't agree with it anymore.


Is that what that is? I'm 7 with 6cp w, but for me I call it letting my Id take control of the wheel which I am trying to do more irl as well. It's so much easier when stationary and just letting my thoughts roll at the moment. lol


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

We only delete posts under extreme conditions. Just imagine the havoc you people would reek if we gave you the power to delete. 

DON'T POST SHIT ON THE INTERNET YOU DON'T WANT OUT!


This is common sense people. Everything is indexed. Regarding people posts some personal stuff lie pics or whatever, why should you care? 

If there is something specific you want edited I MAY do it for you. Just PM me the details.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> We only delete posts under extreme conditions. Just imagine the havoc you people would reek if we gave you the power to delete.
> 
> DON'T POST SHIT ON THE INTERNET YOU DON'T WANT OUT!
> 
> ...


Yeah. I'm getting flash backs of posting photos during the recent holiday while I was "tipsy". I don't know if that is the case or not. And I know you're busy and they would always be in good taste if I did. So ignorance is bliss and I just don't look too hard for them. Ugh. 

See. Because I'll stand by anything I've posted even if I was in a drunken stupor. :crazy:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I swear sometimes it's like reading something someone else wrote, I've been noticing by going over old ones and just past ones in general.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Dementia in Absentia said:


> I strongly feel that you should be able to delete your old posts at your will. After all you posted it, you are the originator of the content. Maybe the idea behind not allowing the post deletion is to make you think twice about posting something you'll later regret. I'm pretty careful about what I say on online forums and leave out certain details like my real name so that I can't be tracked down by my boss or other people who could stumble upon this site upon chance. Still, I find that some of my old posts are kind of embarrasing. Maybe not to the general public but to me personally. I'd feel more at ease if I knew I had the option to delete certain posts although, I'd rarely use it, just once in a great while.


Ah yes, this. I used to fight for this, back when I was a mod, but the idea got shot down repeatedly. Sorry I lost. I agree with you wholeheartedly.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah I don't care about people in here seeing it, it's when you can google them...good thing I never use pics or real names or stuff like that.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I guess for a lot of people they don't realise that google is watching over every word they type and putting it into their system. I think that is shit. Forums should be private from the rest of the internet and because it's not it effects what users say and how people use the forum. I don't think it's a case of posting "shit" per se just information you would prefer to stay within the confines of these here forum walls. I'd say it would make for a better website if it was partitioned from post content and usernames showing up in google. People could still find the site from searching related topic content just not actual post content etc.
Another good question is why does this site allow google to cache up actual post content?


----------



## dealuna (Jan 27, 2011)

Windswept Sky said:


> Anyhow, I'd like to get rid of a couple of posts that I really don't want to have publicly associated with this name, is there any way I can do that? I would edit them, but they're apparently too old to edit. I was planning on using my user name for other, somewhat professional purposes, and I don't want people to find these things in their Google results @[email protected];





Dementia in Absentia said:


> I strongly feel that you should be able to delete your old posts at your will. After all you posted it, you are the originator of the content. Maybe the idea behind not allowing the post deletion is to make you think twice about posting something you'll later regret...
> 
> Still, I find that some of my old posts are kind of embarrasing. Maybe not to the general public but to me personally. I'd feel more at ease if I knew I had the option to delete certain posts although, I'd rarely use it, just once in a great while.





Windswept Sky said:


> But what about when people refer to you in their own posts? You're kind of screwed then ._.;
> 
> And Dementia, I agree with you 100%. I don't understand why there isn't an edit or delete function. Maybe it would create holes in discussions, but the old conversations aren't what this site is about, right?





Dementia in Absentia said:


> Yeah, it could create holes but if its an older post, few people will notice. Older threads do get rejuvenated once in a while but most don't. The impact it would have on the forum as a whole would likely be trivial.





Hiccups24-7 said:


> ... I don't think it's a case of posting "shit" per se just information you would prefer to stay within the confines of these here forum walls. I'd say it would make for a better website if it was partitioned from post content and usernames showing up in google. People could still find the site from searching related topic content just not actual post content etc.
> Another good question is why does this site allow google to cache up actual post content?


I agree with all of the above. Being unable to delete feels a bit like criminal records you can't expunge. They're bound to haunt you for the rest of...well, a really long time. Restarting your life when you've got your act together will not be as clean as a clean slate. Even if it isn't as bad as getting fired or not getting hired. Maybe relationships you would later try to mend and rebuild. Old wounds would open. Or a stalker (god forbid) can piece together little bits of harmless info across the board and be able to profile you.

I wonder if the inability to delete can be limited to only those with a proven track record of trolling? Or following Hiccups' thought, keep Google out of the forum.

Ah, the downside to a connected globalized community in the digital age...


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

It ruins the natural flow of the forum. At least it makes you think twice before you post which all of us can afford to do and should invest our time in doing.

I think the system's okay if you can ask a moderator to delete a post.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Deleting posts screws with database integrity. Same reason accounts aren't deleted.

Some forums are willing to deal with it, some aren't. This is one of the ones that isn't.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

dealuna said:


> I agree with all of the above. Being unable to delete feels a bit like criminal records you can't expunge. They're bound to haunt you for the rest of...well, a really long time. Restarting your life when you've got your act together will not be as clean as a clean slate. Even if it isn't as bad as getting fired or not getting hired. Maybe relationships you would later try to mend and rebuild. Old wounds would open. Or a stalker (god forbid) can piece together little bits of harmless info across the board and be able to profile you.
> 
> I wonder if the inability to delete can be limited to only those with a proven track record of trolling? Or following Hiccups' thought, keep Google out of the forum.
> 
> Ah, the downside to a connected globalized community in the digital age...


The answer is no. Didn't you read what I wrote? If you aren't going to be comfortable with your posts a few weeks later then don't write it. Same principle applies to posting as it does with getting a tattoo.


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

there could be some really embarrassing posts posted on this forum.. and I think it'd be nice to be able to delete some posts because it might make some people uncomfortable to have that post staying in the forum when they decide they don't really want it in here anymore because it makes them feel bad about themselves


----------

